# Wife missed deadline for response



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

So my lawyer is supposed to file for a default judgement monday. Hopefully this will all be over soon.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Hopefully the judge won't give an extension and just rules on the default for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

So much for that. Over the weekend her lawyer filed motions online before my lawyer could file for default. Now my lawyer is looking at her x complaint and said he would call me back to tell me what it is saying. Never heard back from him. I just wanted to cry when I saw she had filed a x complaint this morning. So now we are in for a long haul. I just want it over with.


----------

